# Another car...........



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Well true to form it’s been 7 months and I have the itch to change, well maybe a lie, this time it’s something I’m being forced into it my sciatica is getting worse and getting in a low car and a manual is taking its toll on my back, so decided to order my first ever new car, collection will be be on the new reg in September, won’t be to everyone’s taste but having spoke to the better half I need something that’s family friendly, easy to drive and use so........... I have ordered a Vauxhall Crossland X with the powerful 1.2 turbo engine, looking forward to some stress free driving and hopefully it will arrive for my 40th birthday


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Guy at work bought a 68 plate (i think) Grandland X with the 1.2 turbo engine and says even though it’s a big car it’s still quite nippy and comfortable compared to when he had his previous car a 2.2 jaguar x-type.

Don’t think you’d be disappointed Vauxhall still make decent motors.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I did drive a manual one and it seemed quite nippy, will see how the auto fairs when it arrives


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

We actually looked at the Crossland for the parents as are combining two cars into one (citroen c3 2002 and a Golf GT 2006), the Citroen is higher up, comfy with soft suspension and the Golf is low and sporty. I never liked the Citroen because the gearbox is so sloppy, something you'll be glad your going for Auto as the Vauxhall gearboxes were always nice enough to use from ones id driven in the past, but when i sat in the Crossland manual i could tell the gears felt much like that of a Peugeot (bit vague like a friends 208), not something enjoyable to use at all. Having said that it was on a list of a few cars that the parents considered, being 70 they wanted something higher up but not too high as my mum isnt that tall, she felt like she was falling out of the Mokka.

We looked at all sorts, Liked the look of the Renault Captur but found the interior cramped for me and my dad being taller and the A pillar made getting in easily a bit of a challenge. Also with my Mum being smaller needed to find a boot she could easily reach for the weekly shop. Decided finally to go Auto as has a swollen finger on left hand (prob arthritis) and a simple as possible gearbox.

Short list wasn't long, Crossland was considered and much cheaper than the other options, good to see out of etc etc. Toyota Yaris Hybrid was also in the run up, as seemed a tiny bit higher than alot of little hatchbacks but the auto box has a weird pattern to select gears to weave through. 

Two main options and the most expensive were the Seat Arona and the Volkswagen T-Cross, both good for visibility, simple straight line gearbox with a light button to move out of park, Higher up without being to extreme like a full size Suv and relatively small.

Best of luck with the car, I'm sure we will be seeing some pics when it arrives. Also having test driving an Auto a few weeks ago has made me seriously consider with the way the roads are these days.... do i really want to buy a manual now, there so easy and only driven manual's since i passed and im now 34.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

BrummyPete said:


> I did drive a manual one and it seemed quite nippy, will see how the auto fairs when it arrives


Forgot to mention the 'X' spec in Vauxhall is very good. You get a lot for your money compared to other manufacturers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I’ve gone for the griffin spec which is the lowest in the range but has enough for what I need, main things we’re ease of getting in and out and the auto, comes with decent alloys, cruise etc, had to spec rear sensors but ended up getting them for free anyway, got a couple of months to go, looking forward to not owning a black car, gone for quartz grey with the black roof


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hope you got a good deal, revised model will be in dealers around October, not that many changes but the X suffix is going and some minor trim upgrades, new rear lights, grille etc

Not a bad car at all - Peugeot 2008 underneath.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Got a great deal mate


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

BrummyPete said:


> Got a great deal mate


I have been working on creating the training for the revised model with the Opel product manager for Crossland, we have struggled to put something together because the changes are so minor - you need not fear being in the "old" model.

The 1.2 litre engine is a lovely little engine, one of Peugeots better efforts and is proving very reliable, we have not been asked to create any technical bulletins on the engine which is always a good sign


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I work for Vauxhall and can say they are lovely to drive. I've got the Astra 1.2t 145bhp as a demo at the minute and it is a fantastic motor.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoy your new motor. This was one of the reasons why I went automatic previously and very happy I did so...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

andy665 said:


> I have been working on creating the training for the revised model with the Opel product manager for Crossland, we have struggled to put something together because the changes are so minor - you need not fear being in the "old" model.
> 
> The 1.2 litre engine is a lovely little engine, one of Peugeots better efforts and is proving very reliable, we have not been asked to create any technical bulletins on the engine which is always a good sign


Cheers mate I was wondering if it was the right thing to do when you said a new one was due


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers lads it’s a bit daunting when your used to higher capacity cars but really all I need is something with room inside and to take us on the family hols, I have no doubt the 1.2 will be on on the motorway journeys


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Had a video today, the car has been delivered to the dealer so collection day on the 1st September, cant wait!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

BrummyPete said:


> Had a video today, the car has been delivered to the dealer so collection day on the 1st September, cant wait!


It will definitely be the current model rather than the new model, I would not worry, the biggest difference is losing the X from the name, the other changes are so minor no one will notice



Cole_E91 said:


> I work for Vauxhall and can say they are lovely to drive. I've got the Astra 1.2t 145bhp as a demo at the minute and it is a fantastic motor.


The 1.2 3 pot in the Astra is not the same engine as the 1.2 in the Crossland X, Astra is a GM engine, Crossland is a PSA unit


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

andy665 said:


> It will definitely be the current model rather than the new model, I would not worry, the biggest difference is losing the X from the name, the other changes are so minor no one will notice
> 
> The 1.2 3 pot in the Astra is not the same engine as the 1.2 in the Crossland X, Astra is a GM engine, Crossland is a PSA unit


Probably why they did a cracking deal, looking at the vid im chuffed with it, just need the next 3 weeks to pass.....


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Seen the car in the flesh today ......


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Exciting times Pete :thumb:
Looking foreword to hearing your thoughts on your new car


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Bristle Hound said:


> Exciting times Pete :thumb:
> 
> Looking foreword to hearing your thoughts on your new car


Cheers mate, it seems like I'm going backwards after owning, jag, merc etc but its very well priced and has everything I need........watch this space


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - only a few weeks to go now :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

New car day


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looking good.... enjoy :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Enjoy Pete.

Hopefully all that crap they washed off it from the previous pics was done as safe as possible and not swirled the paint too much.

Get some better pics up when you can.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers lads, paint doeant look too bad, will give it a wash in a week or so and see what I have to play with


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Enjoy your new motor mate :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Quick wash, topped with 845 and a hoover inside and a splash of bouncers inside out, come up very nice, so far done 900 miles in 15 days so its getting well used, absolutely love the car and feel it was the right choice to make


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks great Pete !
Enjoy your new ride buddy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:


----------

